# Neue vom CPC



## caro.would (27 Sep. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich komme aus dem ehemaligen CPC hier her. 
Ich bin Caro und komme aus Düsseldorf. Ich bin immer froh und dankbar über den Content, der in solchen Foren geliefert wird. Leider kann ich häufig nicht viel eigenen Content beitragen, versuche aber immer mein Bestes. 

In diesem Sinne 

Viele Grüße

Caro


----------



## rostlaube (27 Sep. 2022)

Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Brian (27 Sep. 2022)

Heisse dich herzlich willkommen auf Celebboard,wünsche dir viel spass auf unserem tollen Board,gruss Brian...
Ps.Auch ich war über 10 Jahre auf CPC und war dort der *Uwe*....​


----------



## caro.would (27 Sep. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung


----------



## SissyMFan (27 Sep. 2022)

Herzlich willkommen hierzuforum


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB , wünsche dir viel spass bei uns


----------



## TNT (27 Sep. 2022)

Ich war auch 14 Jahre bei der CPC und dort als TNT angemeldet 😅😅😅

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## Rolli (27 Sep. 2022)

Dann mal Willkommen in der neuen Heimat caro


----------



## congo64 (27 Sep. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns


----------



## Big X (27 Sep. 2022)

Ich bin auch so ein alter Kriegsveteran der CPC, wie so ganz viele hier 
Dir werden hier eine menge bekannter Namen über den Weg laufen.

Also ein herzlich willkommen auch von mir caro!


----------



## tzdon (27 Sep. 2022)

Willkommen an Bord !


----------



## Buster (28 Sep. 2022)

Welcome caro 🍻


----------



## Death Row (29 Sep. 2022)

Hallo und viel Spaß hier


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## caro.would (4 Okt. 2022)

Ich danke Euch 

Viele Grüße

Caro


----------



## dante_23 (16 Okt. 2022)

herzlich willkommen, caro 
ich hoffe, du konntest dich schon gut "einleben"


----------

